# labels



## balanga (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm still not sure I understand partitions properly, and am even more confused after checking the man pages of glabel():-


> *EXAMPLES*
> The following example shows how to    set up a label for disk    ``da2'', cre-
> ate a file    system on it, and mount    it:
> 
> ...



From my reading this example of glabel looks to be assigning a label to a device (disk) not a partition, and then formats the device
Shouldn't the example be `glabel label usr /dev/da0p2` ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

From glabel(8):


> This GEOM class also provides volume label detection for file systems.
> *Those labels cannot be set with glabel, but must be set with the
> appropriate file system utility, e.g. for UFS the file system label is
> set with tunefs(8).*  Currently supported file systems are:
> ...


----------



## balanga (Aug 6, 2018)

What about my comment about the accuracy of the example for `glabel label`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

It's an example. And the example is accurate. But you normally don't use entire disks. That's probably where the confusion comes from.


----------

